# Black Library News for April



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Feature Reference Key:

New Books: Red
Author Appearances: Lime Green
Leaks/New info: Magenta
Other: Royal Blue


This Newsletter was sent to me from a good friend in the Black Library. Assumptions are this is their in-house newsletter. I've color-coded stuff according to the key above. enjoy. 
*********************************
Black Library News
A Universe of Adventure
Issue 2	Volume 1	
Compiled by your humble servant Brother Czarny
*
New and Noteworthy*

Hellsreach by Aaron Dembski-Bowden ($11.99) –The second of our Space Marine Battles book featuring the noble Black Templar Space Marines against the bad-boyz of deep space – orks. Aaron is fresh from an appearance at Adepticon where pre-released copies of this book (one of which i own -CP)disappeared in 20 minutes. Again – BIG BATTLES, color inserts and great story.

CL Werner brings the world of Warhammer fantasy to life with his classic storylines featured in Brunner the Bounty Hunter ($13.99). Artist Marek Okon captures the feel of Brunner in this exceptional fantasy cover. Three books and some short stories make this value for any fan.

Because Space Marines are great we brought out a second anthology of great Space Marine stories entitled, Legends of the Space Marines ($8.99), edited by the legend of the Black Library – Christian Dunn. Ten original stories about Space Marines by some of the best 40K writers in the Black Library; some of these stories may even foreshadow a new book or two. Mr Dunn adds, “ and they're all frakkin' beast!”

Redemption Corps ($8.99) is the latest novel in our Imperial Guard series and is written by newbie author Rob Sanders. In addition to the elite storm troopers featured on the cover, there are Sisters of Battle and orks – all trying to get a piece of each other. Rob won one of our short story competitions and it is well worth your time to pick up a copy.

*Whispers from the Warp*

The larger than life Aaron Dembski-Bowden made an appearance on the weekend of March 26-28 at Adepticon in Chicago with his muse Katie. The crowd of gamers breezed through some pre-release versions of Helsreach as well as Soul Hunter and Cadian Blood. Fifteen players brought armies based on Black Library books – pictures of which can be seen on Black Library’s Facebook page. He did several podcast interviews, made friends and continued work on his upcoming Horus Heresy novel – The First Heretic.

The new website has been a great success with the fans. The website now acts as the prefect complement to our Facebook and Twitter hubs to get you all the info you need on The Black Library. It is easier now to get your Black Library info anytime, anywhere. Check the website only specials like our Print-on-demand and limited edition line of books. For those of you that missed it don’t forget to download the story “Twelve Wolves” from our Facebook page. 

As if making the New York Times Best Seller List wasn’t enough, Empire by Graham McNeill has now been shortlisted for the David Gemmell Legend Awards. The book is up for both the author (Graham) and cover artist for John Sullivan. Considering Graham has said on more than one occasion that Legend is one of his big influences are you really surprised? This is the second year in a row for Graham; makes you look forward to the third volume – God King. (Make sure you vote for Graham's title for the Gemmell Legend Award when the polls open up. Linky: http://gemmellaward.com/ -CP)

Nathan Long will be doing book signings for the release of Bloodborn at several LA area bookstores in May.

GW stores and the web will see the return of our first audio drama – The Dark King and The Lightning Tower, which has been reprinted. It features Horus Heresy stories by Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill with the voice over by Danny Webb. 

*Looking Forward
*
New and exciting? Bloody well right! Nathan Long unleashes the fury of the vampire in Bloodborn($8.99). Featuring Felix Jaeger’s old flame, Ulrika, now a Lahmian vampire, she must help her mentor to protect their line as powerful forces in Nuln are killing off her sisterhood. The combination of Nathan Long, a Gotrek & Felix character and Ulrika herself is a powerful combination – just don’t look in the mirror.

Graham McNeill has a double header this month with the arrival of a new Ultramarines novel – The Chapter’s Due ($24.99) and the mass market edition of Courage and Honour ($8.99). After his success with the novel A Thousand Sons, Graham turns up the Space Marine action as the Ultramarines and Uriel Ventris face off against his nemesis in Warsmith Honsou and the Iron Warriors. 

In addition to the above titles available to the book trade, The Black Library has a couple of new items available on the web. First up is the original audio drama – Firedrake ($17.00) – a Salamander Space Marine story penned by our own Mr Nick Kyme. It is 87 minutes of 40k audio action. (This next bit is kind of an "i told you so"  -CP) Secondly, your old Uncle Ragnar is offering another POD golden oldie from yesteryear – Kill Squad: A Deathwatch Omnibus. This 576 page title is full of all great “stuff” about the Death Watch Space Marines that we’ve put out over the years. This includes novels by CS Goto, comics by Jim Alexander and a bunch of short stories. (you can find the leaked info post and pictures of the omnibus HERE.-CP)

*Last Bits*

Yes, the info from last month regarding Book Expo is still here, and we will keep reminding you until you all show up! So make sure you stop at the new pimped out Black Library booth #4046. In addition to the usual suspects from the Black Library, editor and author Nick Kyme will be released to the public. As usual come say hello – but don’t feed him after midnight!

BL Towers is leaking more information about our participation at US Gamesday in Baltimore. For those of you who are planning to stop by or would like to come. Circle the date – 21 August – on your calendar. We can promise two BIG UK authors and a slew of US authors making an appearance.
*****************************************

well that's it for April. Enjoy!!

CP


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting info and great news about Graham... I remember drinking with him an a group of mutual friends some years back [around seven off the top of my head] and discussing how much I'd enjoyed the first Ultramarines book:

I said how the book, particularly the beginning bought to mind the style of David Gemmel and in particular Lion of Macedon... He then riffed for a good long time about what a fan he is of Gemmel and how he felt any association was a real compliment.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

dude hide his name incase he gets in the shit for leeking!!!!!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> dude hide his name incase he gets in the shit for leeking!!!!!!


dude. simmer. lol

"Brother Czarny" isn't who i got it from. Thats just the name all the newsletters had on them.

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Delightful! Excellent work, Ploss. I wasn't aware that the Brunner Omnibus had been released: it will now be the focus of a great many of my desires...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> dude. simmer. lol
> 
> "Brother Czarny" isn't who i got it from. Thats just the name all the newsletters had on them.
> 
> CP


Phew,now to lenghten my post


----------

